# The DVC exchange renters are alive and well and still in business!



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1BR-DISNEYS...ES-/390532003473?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Mentions the $95 fee, and this guy is renting dozens per year.  Nice business, and look at the price for a week: $1,800 for a 1 bed Disney's Boardwalk Villa.  

DVC owners and their guests do not pay $95 to Disney.  

RCI is not policing eBay.  I am disappointed.


----------



## stanleyu (Feb 7, 2013)

Disney charges the $95 fee to cover transportation. This applies to all non-DVC owners who use DVC units. This also applies if you trade for DVC through RCI.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 7, 2013)

editted .... by OP


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2013)

stanleyu said:


> Disney charges the $95 fee to cover transportation. This applies to all non-DVC owners who use DVC units. This also applies if you trade for DVC through RCI.



NOT true.  Disney Vacation Club Members and their GUESTS do not get charged $95 fee.  That fee ONLY applies to RCI exchanges.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 7, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> NOT true.  Disney Vacation Club Members and their GUESTS do not get charged $95 fee.  That fee ONLY applies to RCI exchanges.



Just curious, would the fee be charged if an owner rented a week to someone else?  Or would that still be considered his quest?


----------



## fluke (Feb 7, 2013)

I have rented from owners and never paid the $95 fee.  It is only for exchangers.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 7, 2013)

And it doesn't "pay" for anything. It is simply charged because DVC is greedy with zero additional benefit those that aren't charged don't also receive. It is the source of the growing amount of unfair charges being instituted at some timeshares like Manhattan Club & Wyndham BC. THANKS ALOT DVC & II!


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 7, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> And it doesn't "pay" for anything. It is simply charged because DVC is greedy with zero additional benefit those that aren't charged don't also receive. It is the source of the growing amount of unfair charges being instituted at some timeshares like Manhattan Club & Wyndham BC. THANKS ALOT DVC & II!



Just sounds like a resort imposed RCI fee under another name to me.  Resort Fees, RCI fees, etc.  Sounds like a good reason to make exchanges within ones own system, if it permits it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Another one..*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disneys-Sar...21184676063?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item337fa250df



> Just curious, would the fee be charged if an owner rented a week to someone else? Or would that still be considered his quest?



No.  DVC owners can rent nights to anyone, and there is no fee.  I have rented studios at Aulani, and several DVC Orlando, and never have to disclose such a fee.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 7, 2013)

Timesharing has gotten hard enough and now with resorts charging "outsiders" fees and people renting their exchanges it's getting harder.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2013)

*More*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Sara...30925117860?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item35c435a9a4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Boar...51224977975?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item3a7e2cf237

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Reso...70986159196?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item27cf91bc5c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISNEY-VACA...90858916696?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item43b88adb58

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISNEY-SARA...30862999259?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item4d08f8b6db

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISNEYS-OLD...61160798747?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item3cce658a1b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disneys-Bea...30841413319?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item1e76c186c7

Another one by vacationbooker:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1BR-DISNEYS...90534432046?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item5aedaa852e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Old-...11008104267?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item19d8993f4b


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 7, 2013)

Perhaps RCI is either complicit or doesn't care.  Seems like it would be low hanging fruit to go after exchange renters.


----------



## Amy (Feb 7, 2013)

Doesn't this violate ebay's own rental policies?  I thought they only allowed owners to rent?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2013)

Amy said:


> Doesn't this violate ebay's own rental policies?  I thought they only allowed owners to rent?



Sure, but who at eBay knows that $95 fees are always RCI exchanges?  

I suspect several other listings are also RCI exchanges, because the point values are too high for the asking prices of the weeks.  They say the total price is what you pay, so either they don't notice on the RCI confirmation that there is a $95 fee, or they tell the renter they will subtract $95 from the rental, so the total rental price includes the $95.


----------



## presley (Feb 7, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Perhaps RCI is either complicit or doesn't care.  Seems like it would be low hanging fruit to go after exchange renters.



They get their money in the exchange fee and that is really what RCI is all about.  I suppose they don't want to waste their money by policing other places like Ebay, etc.  In this economy, I can't say that I blame them.


----------



## presley (Feb 7, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISNEY-VACA...90858916696?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item43b88adb58



That one states twice in the ad that there is NO $95. fee.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a DVC Animal Kingdom studio I cannot use two weeks from now, and I've actually gotten PMs from TUGgers suggesting I put it on ebay or craigslist! Same thing happened when I couldn't use my Wyn La Belle Maison wk before Mardi Gras...a TUGger suggested I use craigslist to advertise it, when he knew it was an exchange I got thru RCI. I don't want to think that TUGgers are the ones doing these major rental operations of DVC and other coveted resort exchanges. But sometimes I wonder. 

Anyway, Cindy, since you've got all those links to the DVC ads, can't you just email Ebay about the rentals that you clearly know are exchanges and not DVC-member owned bookings? Seems to me Ebay has to have some kind of internal mechanism to forbid this kind of thing from playing out on their watch!


----------



## Mayble (Feb 8, 2013)

It's upsetting that Ebay/RCI allow this.  It's hard enough to get Disney trades in RCI without people grabbing them to rent for a profit.  I really hope that RCI does something about this.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 8, 2013)

EBAY doesnt care and wont do anything about it.  

RCI will make sellers remove the auctions if they can determine who the member is. If you really want to stop the prolific renters do the following which I have posted in a previous thread.

Bid and win an auction that you are sure is an exchange.
You will now see the name, phone, address etc of the seller. Before paying, ask the seller for proof that they OWN the rental unit. When the seller refuses or tells you its an RCI exchange explain that RCI prohibits exchanges etc and you wont make the purchase because of this. The seller will send you an auction cancelation request. After the cancelation you are free to leave negative feedback and the seller cannot leave you negative feedback.
You can then report the seller to RCI Executive Offices and with this info they will shut the auctions down. 

I dont approve of doing this to a renter of one unit who may be stuck with a unit and may not know the rules. As far as prolific renters who dont care, thats a matter of opinion whether its the right thing to do.


----------



## presley (May 16, 2013)

It's way beyond Ebay at this point.  They are all over the typical rental sites.  I can't blame the renters.  RCI and DVC have clearly set things up in a way that encourage this.

If you want an exchange, set up ongoing searches.  Don't count on bulk deposits.  They get snatched up and resold too quickly.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 16, 2013)

Interval doesn't put up with the blatant rental of exchanges, while RCI seems to not care one bit.  I wish DVC would go right back to II.  I am a DVC member, and that would be my vote.  BUT DVC doesn't ask for votes.  They just do whatever benefits Disney.  

I am afraid of bidding on one, winning the bid, and then having them give me a Disney reservation number for the RCI exchange.  IF they give me a Disney reservation #, I don't have anything with the name of the RCI member on it.  I think RCI needs to police the various websites and catch these renters, but of course they will not do a thing.  

This is hurting DVC owners, who are trying to rent their points for a fair amount of cash.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (May 17, 2013)

They are hurting RCI exchangers.  Not much chance of picking up BLT without paying a search fee upfront.


----------



## lisa1001 (May 17, 2013)

http://vacationstrategyclub.com/deals/

Just wondering do you think these are exchanges?  Just curious because pricing for DVC is very low.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 17, 2013)

Carol C said:


> I have a DVC Animal Kingdom studio I cannot use two weeks from now, and I've actually gotten PMs from TUGgers suggesting I put it on ebay or craigslist! Same thing happened when I couldn't use my Wyn La Belle Maison wk before Mardi Gras...a TUGger suggested I use craigslist to advertise it, when he knew it was an exchange I got thru RCI. I don't want to think that TUGgers are the ones doing these major rental operations of DVC and other coveted resort exchanges. But sometimes I wonder.




Hmm, you've actually posted what I have been thinking for the last few years.


----------



## ctrayer (May 17, 2013)

stanleyu said:


> Disney charges the $95 fee to cover transportation. This applies to all non-DVC owners who use DVC units. This also applies if you trade for DVC through RCI.



Good call on this one with the $95 fee.  I don't mind the $95 fee at all considering most of us paid under $100 for our timeshares on eBay with less than $500 M/F yearly.  DVC owners paid a lot (Thousands and thousands of dollars) for the use their DVC resorts.  RCI exchangers make out big time on the DVC exchanges.  I booked SSR through RCI for Thanksgiving week this year on RCI Points for the $159 RCI fee plus the $95 charge when I arrive.  It costs more than $95 for transportation to/from Orlando and Magical Express is an awesome service.  We utilize the Extra Magic Hours to get tons of rides and park access also.  Anyway, I think the $95 fee is minimal considering the price of the 2 BR at SSR is $745 a night on the Disney site right now.

I am just happy to get DVC exchanges each year.


----------



## timeos2 (May 17, 2013)

Twinkstarr said:


> Hmm, you've actually posted what I have been thinking for the last few years.



Given the rather tough road needed to get DVC trades it seems to make some degree of sense that those obtaining the "cream" then immediately posting them for rental are in fact far more timeshare savvy than the run of the mill owner/member tends to be. Again not hanging anyone without a trial but it seems strange.  

In any case I seriously doubt that the impact of the few that successfully do rent has much to do with RCI members overall ability to obtain DVC trades. It is RCI that does 99%+ of the renting not the occasional member (or pro). The heat should be on RCI not only for DVC rentals but all rentals. That is not why I give up a week for trade (to have them rent it for less than the fees or for their profit) it is for someone else to receive in a good trade and for us to get theirs. When the whole system is corrupted by inappropriate skimming of far too many weeks to rentals rather than trade that is the real problem.  

We haven't deposited a use period with RCI or II in nearly a decade and doubt we ever will again. We have taken advantage of the rentals as they unfortunately represent a far better deal than any possible trade(s) could be.  We'd gladly give up those rentals if the system was returned to the exclusivity it started with. You have to own to get in & the value of your trade decides what you can obtain - no skimming for rentals. No use by non-members. Bu those days for RCI (and most likely II) will never return. In fact the renaming of RCI to whatever it is going to be means that exchanges are being downplayed to the point of near non-existence.  They wouldn't give up a well known brand otherwise. To them it represents exchanges and for the new operators they want it to mean rentals and little more.


----------



## timeos2 (May 17, 2013)

ctrayer said:


> Good call on this one with the $95 fee.  I don't mind the $95 fee at all considering most of us paid under $100 for our timeshares on eBay with less than $500 M/F yearly.  DVC owners paid a lot (Thousands and thousands of dollars) for the use their DVC resorts.  RCI exchangers make out big time on the DVC exchanges.  I booked SSR through RCI for Thanksgiving week this year on RCI Points for the $159 RCI fee plus the $95 charge when I arrive.  It costs more than $95 for transportation to/from Orlando and Magical Express is an awesome service.  We utilize the Extra Magic Hours to get tons of rides and park access also.  Anyway, I think the $95 fee is minimal considering the price of the 2 BR at SSR is $745 a night on the Disney site right now.
> 
> I am just happy to get DVC exchanges each year.



So now each trade has to be looked at to see if the incoming guest is paying more or less than the resort they obtained? And if so they get charged? If they are paying more should they get a refund?  Nonsense. The system of trade values, TPU's, etc account for those differences. The whole idea of exchange is yours for mine - each using the others as the owner of that time. Anything that tries to differentiate between the two or make one superior (or inferior) to the other is polluting the system and has no place in the system.  

DVC started this with II 15 years ago. Now some others joined in and even RCI, who at first stood strong against it, now allows these bogus fees & charges. It is another reason exchange is dying while mini-systems and rentals explode. 

It is unfair and owners should stand against it. I know my comment card gets all 1's despite the fact that the resort may be near perfect if they pull that type of charge. As those low cards are tough to overcome hopefully if enough owners do it they will see the error of that approach to raising money.


----------



## Beefnot (May 17, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> It is another reason exchange is dying while mini-systems and rentals explode.


 
By what measure is exchange "dying"? Even those who have bought into the mini-systems avail themselves of the exchange companies, be they the large guys or the independents. 

Dying means moving toward the point of death. "Has peaked" or "is Plateauing" or maybe even "is tapering off" may be a less hyperbolic assertion. Although are there any industry trend stats on the number of exchanges executed with II, RCI, and independents?


----------



## gnorth16 (May 19, 2013)

FWIW, RCI does have a legal department that looks at the renting of exchanges.  If you are in contact with someone renting, forward the details and any correspondence to feedback@rci.com, with Attn: Legal department in the title.  The manager I talked with was Mazda (yes, just like the car) and he says they do take it very seriously. (Only because it interferes with there own rental program!!!:hysterical


----------



## timeos2 (May 20, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> By what measure is exchange "dying"? Even those who have bought into the mini-systems avail themselves of the exchange companies, be they the large guys or the independents.
> 
> Dying means moving toward the point of death. "Has peaked" or "is Plateauing" or maybe even "is tapering off" may be a less hyperbolic assertion. Although are there any industry trend stats on the number of exchanges executed with II, RCI, and independents?



Dying in the sense that the actual numbers at both RCI and II are falling year to year while rentals are rising (mostly by their own design). Dying in that owners no longer think of trading as a primary reason to own a timeshare. 

You could also use the term peaked as in the sales of buggy whips and 8 tracks tapes peaked in 1903 and 1968 respectively. They also died off a few years later. Peaking use or sales can often mean the beginning of the end in many cases.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 20, 2013)

The best form of exchange is rentals.  That is why all exchange companies are moving toward such a model.  Even points systems are a proxy for the rental market.  However, as we have learned, it's a poor one because point values cannot change dynamically as is required by the free market.  The ultimate system for fair exchange is the rental market because the market pricing mechanism adjusts for changes in supply and demand.

The best model for exchangers would be model where there are wholesale and retail values for the rentals.  If you are an owner, you get wholesale price.  If you are not an owner, you get retail pricing.    This would reward people for owing timeshares.  The return on their ownerships would be pricing mechanism for resale prices.


----------



## timeos2 (May 20, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> The best form of exchange is rentals.  That is why all exchange companies are moving toward such a model.  Even points systems are a proxy for the rental market.  However, as we have learned, it's a poor one because point values cannot change dynamically as is required by the free market.  The ultimate system for fair exchange is the rental market because the market pricing mechanism adjusts for changes in supply and demand.
> 
> The best model for exchangers would be model where there are wholesale and retail values for the rentals.  If you are an owner, you get wholesale price.  If you are not an owner, you get retail pricing.    This would reward people for owing timeshares.  The return on their ownerships would be pricing mechanism for resale prices.



If the "exchange" companies paid owners for the inventory they take in under the guise of exchange but they use as free inventory to rent then this would be a great model. As it stands today it is a terrible deal for owners and hurts resorts (prices artificially low as the renters - RCI/II - have no investment and can rent for a profit at any price. 

If their ultimate plan is a rental based "exchange" they need to change the process for "deposit".


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 20, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> If the "exchange" companies paid owners for the inventory they take in under the guise of exchange but they use as free inventory to rent then this would be a great model. As it stands today it is a terrible deal for owners and hurts resorts (prices artificially low as the renters - RCI/II - have no investment and can rent for a profit at any price.
> 
> If their ultimate plan is a rental based "exchange" they need to change the process for "deposit".



I agree.  The exchange companies should pay owners for their deposits.  That can be done either with cash, credits or request first exchange.    As it stands now, they can do request first exchange or get credits in the form of TPUs.  If they don't like the TPUs, don't make the deposit.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2013)

I sent vacationbooker's four eBay DVC exchange rentals over to feedback@rci.com.  Did it this morning, and received a reply from RCI already, and they are going to take care of it.  We will see. 

There are many more, but I am starting with vacationbooker, because he always have at least three on eBay, and he has rented hundreds.  No exaggerating.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (May 25, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I sent vacationbooker's four eBay DVC exchange rentals over to feedback@rci.com.  Did it this morning, and received a reply from RCI already, and they are going to take care of it.  We will see.
> 
> There are many more, but I am starting with vacationbooker, because he always have at least three on eBay, and he has rented hundreds.  No exaggerating.



What if they aren't able to rent it?  How do they get around cancellation fees by RCI?  Just wondering if they drop it back into RCI inventory.


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 9, 2013)

*WOW!  Now I know what is happening to all the really good exchanges in RCI!*



lisa1001 said:


> http://vacationstrategyclub.com/deals/
> 
> Just wondering do you think these are exchanges?  Just curious because pricing for DVC is very low.



These are most certainly RCI exchanges made by a company that takes over Wyndham Platinum and Presidential Reserve members points for a period of 5 years.  These Wyndham members then become members of VSC and are not responsible for their maintenance fees for the 5 year period.  The club intern rents out all the RCI exchanges it can,  very cheaply.  It seems this company was formed to grab RCI exchanges using Wyndham points and rent them for a profit.  Not sure of all specifics, but take a look and see what you think.

http://vacationstrategyclub.com/owners/

This is unbelievable, how can RCI not be aware of this?

Check out the youtube video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=klbwWb5DVrk&feature=endscreen


----------



## chriskre (Jun 9, 2013)

6scoops said:


> These are most certainly RCI exchanges made by a company that takes over Wyndham Platinum and Presidential Reserve members points for a period of 5 years.  These Wyndham members then become members of VSC and are not responsible for their maintenance fees for the 5 year period.  The club intern rents out all the RCI exchanges it can,  very cheaply.  It seems this company was formed to grab RCI exchanges using Wyndham points and rent them for a profit.  Not sure of all specifics, but take a look and see what you think.
> 
> http://vacationstrategyclub.com/owners/
> 
> ...



The video talks about access to 150 resorts.  
Sounds like they are booking Wyndham resorts not necessarily rci exchanges.
Seems like they are points brokers like Daddio does with DVC owners.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 9, 2013)

The WEBSITE show HGVC and DVC along with Wyndham La Maison and Bonnet Creek.

Can you GUESS which stays are priced higher? Much higher?


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 9, 2013)

*Not so sure about that.*



chriskre said:


> The video talks about access to 150 resorts.
> Sounds like they are booking Wyndham resorts not necessarily rci exchanges.
> Seems like they are points brokers like Daddio does with DVC owners.



Yes, I was thinking this as well, but... they have other resorts besides Wyndham, and are priced very very low.  You have to click around the site and or click OP's link and you will see they are listing RCI exchanges, they have 3 DVC listed for one weekend alone in July 2013.  Here is a list of all the RCI resorts they offer to their members.

http://vacationstrategyclub.com/membership/

If the were asking for points members from all the systems they rent, I would agree they are just a broker, but, looks like they are only asking for CWP, owners, yet they offer HGVC, DVC, Diamond, etc..  Are CWP members allowed to rent RCI exchanges?


----------



## sb2313 (Jun 9, 2013)

There is a booking for hgvc south beach for August 2014- that is well beyond any Hilton booking window, it would only appear in Rci. So there is proof of  Rci exchange renting, in case it wasn't already extremely obvious.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Are CWP members allowed to rent RCI exchanges?



Of course not!  They do it because RCI lets people do this stuff.  It's against the rules, but RCI has to enforce the rules.  It spreads like a virus.  And any TUG members doing it, you just wait until RCI gets enough complaints, they WILL eventually start looking at your accounts closely.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 10, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ... And any TUG members doing it, you just wait until RCI gets enough complaints, they WILL eventually start looking at your accounts closely.



I already believe TUG member(s) are doing it. Why? Because where would I go look for the latest and greatest of deposits to hit RCI? Unknown timeshare employees just do NOT spend all day doing RCI searches looking for DVC deposits.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2013)

One former TUG poster told me of several TUGgers who currently rent exchanges on Redweek and MRN.  The same person also knew of several people who had their RCI memberships revoked for that very reason.  One guy was renting hundreds each year.  Think of the MF's for those weeks.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Jul 5, 2013)

*yet again, obvious $95 fee*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171070120403?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 5, 2013)

ptlohmysoul said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171070120403?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



That guy has five, including three CHRISTMAS weeks at SSR.  :annoyed:
feedback@rci.com email RCI and let them know.  Maybe someone who cares will read the email.  I have sent several about vacationbooker.  Nothing ever comes of my emails.  He rents more all of the time.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disneys-Sar...71069750058?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item27d48d3b2a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disneys-Sar...71069749676?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item27d48d39ac

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disneys-Sar...71069749843?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item27d48d3a53

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Boar...71070120403?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item27d492e1d3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Boar...71068457254?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item27d4798126


----------



## chriskre (Jul 5, 2013)

Three Christmas and 2 Labor Day.
DVC shouldn't be depositing Holidays into RCI.
It's hard enough to get a holiday reservation within the Club, why on earth would they throw these to RCI?  
That's annoying. :annoyed: 

Maybe if you forwarded this to DVC instead of RCI then Disney might put enough pressure on RCI to stop this.  
RCI has not much of an incentive apparently to go after these megarenters.   
Disney would have more so.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 5, 2013)

What email would I use for DVC?  Do I just log into my account? 

Others should also email DVC.  Get 100 emails from owners who are upset, and maybe DVC will pay attention.  Spread the word.

Here is my last email from RCI after I sent my complaint last time.  The guy still rents exchange on eBay.  Nothing was done.  Here is my canned answer from RCI:

*Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.

RCI Weeks members cannot rent their deposited weeks to other members or 
the general public. It is a violation of the Terms and Conditions of 
RCI Membership to offer a week deposited with RCI, including any 
vacation obtained in exchange for that week, to a third party. 

We will investigate the information provided and take the appropriate 
action required.

Kind regards,

RCI Customer Service
*


----------



## K2Quick (Jul 5, 2013)

It's not just ebay rentals.  It looks like somebody is renting DVC RCI exchanges in the TUG marketplace per this thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194596


----------



## presley (Jul 5, 2013)

K2Quick said:


> It's not just ebay rentals.  It looks like somebody is renting DVC RCI exchanges in the TUG marketplace per this thread:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194596


Yeah. just looked and saw many for rent in the marketplace.  I hope they know that they have to tell the resort the names and ages of all who are going to be in the room 48 hours before arrival.  Otherwise, they are all screwed.


----------



## gmarine (Jul 6, 2013)

I posted this a while back but here it is again. 

If you want to create headaches for the DVC exchange renters and make a small dent in the exchanges do this.  

Bid and win an auction for an obvious RCI exchange rental. Before paying ask the seller to confirm that they OWN the unit they are renting.
 When they cant and tell you that its an exchange rental tell them that as per RCI Terms and Conditions the exchange cant be rented. Tell them you wont complete the transaction because of this. 

They will ask to send you an auction cancelation request. You can accept the request or file a complaint with Ebay that the item is not as described because they dont have the right to rent the unit they own. Either way there is no negative to your Ebay account because sellers cant leave negative feedback for buyers. However, you can now leave negative feedback on the sellers account that says the unit was an exchange and is prohibited to rent etc. 

Keep in mind your not doing anything wrong. I've spoken to Ebay about this several times and you have every right to ask the seller to confirm ownership before paying regardless if the auction tells you to pay first. If the seller cant prove ownership you have every right to cancel and leave negative feedback to warn other buyers.

 If the seller has one unit for rent you may find that they just dont know the rules and arent making a business out of it. In this case I dont reccommend doing anything. They may take the unit down on their own.

You will also now have the sellers contact info. Send this info with details of the exchange along with the dates of other rentals by the same seller to geoff.ballotti@rci.com.  He is President of RCI.  I've done this before and he put me in touch with another RCI rep who contacted me for more info.  Within hours the auctions I questioned were taken down.  

If you dont want to take the time to go through the Ebay process you can also simply send the auction links to the RCI president and explain. Without the sellers contact info they may not be able to determine the RCI member but they can still message the seller.  

The negative feedback left for a seller definitely hurts them. After I left neg feedback I received a few Ebay messages from potential buyers who asked for more details as they were considering purchasing a unit for rent from this seller. After I explained, the buyers decided not to purchase. 

I'm not posting this to get into a debate about whether exchange rentals should be allowed or not. Right now RCI prohibits the rental of exchanges and there is a chance that these sellers can end up ruining a families vacation by it being canceled. If anyone wants to rant about how the sellers arent doing anything wrong please do so elsewhere. 

If anyone has any questions about this feel free to PM me.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 6, 2013)

Or we could all just start renting out exchanges so RCI knows the rule that allows them to rent our exchanges, but not us is an unfair rule that we will not follow and eventually, it will force them to fix it. 

Come on guys! Most of you are children of the 60's. civil disobedience was a big thing during during you childhoods. Let's bring it back and protest this policy the right way!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jul 7, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That guy has five, including three CHRISTMAS weeks at SSR.  :annoyed:
> feedback@rci.com email RCI and let them know.  Maybe someone who cares will read the email.  I have sent several about vacationbooker.  Nothing ever comes of my emails.  He rents more all of the time.
> 
> 
> ...



Just forwarded these to DVC.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Jul 7, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Three Christmas and 2 Labor Day.
> DVC shouldn't be depositing Holidays into RCI.
> It's hard enough to get a holiday reservation within the Club, why on earth would they throw these to RCI?
> That's annoying. :annoyed:
> ...



DVC is well aware of this!  This is nothing new!  There are the same complaints on the Disboards for renters renting pts.!  Do you think they really care how someone gets there to spend tons of money at their resorts, shopping establishments and restaurants?!    They give it away themselves!  I have sat by numerous people who paid for a value resort and been given a one bedroom at "my" home resort while I am in a studio because I try to stretch out the points I have!  I can't even tell you how many times I have heard this! 

My next purchase is something that trades in!:rofl:


----------



## chriskre (Jul 8, 2013)

PinkTink63 said:


> DVC is well aware of this!  This is nothing new!  There are the same complaints on the Disboards for renters renting pts.!  Do you think they really care how someone gets there to spend tons of money at their resorts, shopping establishments and restaurants?!    They give it away themselves!  I have sat by numerous people who paid for a value resort and been given a one bedroom at "my" home resort while I am in a studio because I try to stretch out the points I have!  I can't even tell you how many times I have heard this!
> 
> My next purchase is something that trades in!:rofl:



Well I don't have an issue with DVC giving units to RCI, I know that's part of the deal but it doesn't have to be holiday weeks.  Other developers don't give RCI holiday weeks.  Only off season stuff.  It's also annoying that exchangers get preferred views at Kidani because people in the club book standard views.  How about upgrading the members instead.  

As for renting points that's a totally different matter.  That has nothing to do with what they do with RCI.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Jul 8, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Well I don't have an issue with DVC giving units to RCI, I know that's part of the deal but it doesn't have to be holiday weeks.  Other developers don't give RCI holiday weeks.  Only off season stuff.  It's also annoying that exchangers get preferred views at Kidani because people in the club book standard views.  How about upgrading the members instead.
> 
> As for renting points that's a totally different matter.  That has nothing to do with what they do with RCI.



I understand your frustration!  I would love to be upgraded!  I don't expect that it will ever happen.  I just don't think Disney cares how their potential spenders get there!  My point is the same, in the sense, that it is also supposed to be forbidden with DVC, yet it is done all the time. 

As a DVC member, it is also frustrating when I see a time I am wanting is booked by someone who is renting it out.


----------

